# FTP supported media organizer



## krankdroid (Oct 7, 2012)

hi guys

i am looking to setup a shared media hub for my and my friend.

and i am having a really hard time getting it all to work.

First off i tried XBMC, added my FTP server to the library but it works like crap, even the latest builds.
i then tried Mizuu and Medi. No FTP support (yet). Plex has no FTP functionality.

i then tried some of the many FTP clients and generating shortcuts to the folder containing the media on the FTP server.

it works but it is ruff and to be honest, ugly to look at.

i refuse to believe that there is nothing out there that will do the job for me.

so anyone has a good recommendation ?


----------

